# Code Sys für Wago als Anfänger



## Passion4Automation (14 August 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich jetzt schon intensiv mit dem Thema Hausautomation mitz Wago auseinander gesetzt, hab mir auch jetzt das Ethernet Starterkit 750 881 bestellt.

Bei Wago werde ich auch noch einen Code SYS Graundlagenkurs machen, einerseits um meine Gebäudeautomation programieren zu können und andererseits um neben Step 7 und TIA noch ander Sprachen zu erlernen.

Ich kann in Siemens kleinere Programme erweitern und selbst schreiben, Hauptsächlich mit der 1200er Steuerung.


Meine Frage richtet sich an die jenigen die auch in Code SYS von null angefangen haben und ihr Haus mit Wago und DALi evtl. noch IPS als Visu automatisert haben. Gelernt habe ich Energieelektroniker.

Also ich habe noch ein Jahr Zeit bis der BAu beginnt, möchte aber jetzt schon viel programmieren.

Ich Habe auch schon von den Wago Lybs gehört, sind die wirklich so hilfreich?

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar nützliche Links nennen die mich bei meinem Vorhaben in Sachen Codesys unterstützen?


Es gibt bestimmt etliche hier im Forum die mal so angefangen haben.

Danke.


MFG.


----------



## GLT (14 August 2016)

Ruhig Blut - mach erst mal den Einstiegskurs u. dann siehst Du weiter.

Die Wago-Bibliotheken sind sicherlich hilfreich - oder willst Du immer bei Adam u. Eva anfangen, wenn es das schon funktionsfähig u. getestet gibt? Gerade für so Dinge wie DALI, KNX ist es gut, wenn man weiß, das der Fehler wohl eher an einem selber liegt, wenn es doch nicht funktioniert


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 August 2016)

Also die libs von  wago und oscat erschlagen schon viel. Ich weiß ja selbst das es n Haufen  arbeit ist z.b. in step 7 solche Parametrierte Bausteine  zu basteln. Werde  auf alle fälle  die vorgefertigten Bausteine  nutzen, haben ja schließlich  profis gemacht. 
Also du  meinst  das es für einen quereinsteiger mit Grundlagen in der Automatisierung möglich  ist, ein heim Automatisierung zu verwirklichen?


Wäre  um einen ErfahrungsAustausch  mit usern, die mit ähnlichen  Kenntnissen  angefangen  haben wie ich, ganz dankbar. 
Gruß


----------



## shrimps (15 August 2016)

Hallo goifalracer,
ich wäre an einem Wissenaustausch sehr interessiert.
Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren Twincat beigebracht und taste mich nun an Siemens TIA ran...
(Twincat ist fast identisch zu Codesys V2.x)
Oscat nutze ich sehr viel um Codeschnippsel weiter zu verwenden... (Rad muss ja nicht neu erfunden werden)
IEC-Sprachen: 
ST sehr gut
FUP gut
AS na ja
awl will ich nicht !

Wenn du Spaß dran hast könnten wir uns austauschen...
ggf. einen Ping via Email senden.

Viel Spaß
Shrimps


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 August 2016)

Hallo shrimps,

vielen Dank für  dein Angebot. Mit step 7 und tia kenn ich die grundlegenden  Sachen. Mache da beruflich kleine  Erweiterungen  und Fehlersuche. 
Hast du auch eine Hausautomation durchgeführt?

Klar können  wir uns austauschen, schick dir pn.


----------



## GLT (15 August 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Also du  meinst  das es für einen quereinsteiger mit Grundlagen in der Automatisierung möglich  ist, ein heim Automatisierung zu verwirklichen?


Sicher - warum auch nicht? Man muss sich halt beschäftigen u. einarbeiten - wie bei jedem neuen, was man beginnt.

Mach mal in Ruhe den Einstiegskurs - mit den Grundlagen lernst Du mit der Steuerung umzugehen - der Rest ist Idee, Planung u. Umsetzung.
Als Elektriker solltest du mit typ. Schaltungsaufgaben zurechtkommen u. die Programmierung ist kein unbegreifbares Hexenwerk.

CoDeSys macht es auch noch ziemlich einfach, da man je nach Aufgabe u. Geschmack sich für die jeweils "schnellste Sprache" entscheiden kann - u. das alles miteinander mischbar/gleichzeitig (auf der Steuerung in sep. OUs), d.h. für den einen Fall nimmst Du vlt. FB, für was anderes ist dir KOP lieber, Regelungen machst Du in CFC u. dann bastelst Du dir noch umfangreicheres in ST.

Aber anstatt CoDeSys-Profitippsler werden zu wollen, solltest Du dich bis zum Bau auseinandersetzen, was u. wie Du "Automatisieren" möchtest - heisst



Lichtschalter ja/nein oder lieber alles per PM/BWM
Beschattung ja/nein, Rollo oder Jalousie
Wetterstation (bei Jal. Pflicht!)
Sonnenstand messen, berechnen, Sektorenbeschattung
Heizung (welche, einbinden od. nicht)
Lüftung ja/nein u. wer oder wie gesteuert/geregelt
Licht geschalten/gedimmt, DALI oder DMX oder konventionell,....
Fensterkontakte ja/nein
Zugangskontrolle ja/nein u. welches System
Störmeldungen ja/nein u. wann, wie, wohin u. weshalb

soll alles per 750er erschlagen werden oder wist Du Subsystem einsetzen?
Wenn ja, welche? KNX? DALI? 1-Wire? Modbus? M-Bus? EnOcean? Z-Wave?

Es gibt für alles ein Für/Wider u. eine Kombination kann eine Lösung stark vereinfachen, aber man kann sich auch verzetteln.

Unterschied zwischen deinem Beruf (dort machst Du das, was Planer erdacht haben) - bei Dir zu Hause bist Du Fachplaner, Installateur, IBsetzer u. Finanzier in Personalunion u. Du musst das sinnvollste raussuchen u. entscheiden.

Aber was ich Dir noch mitgeben möchte:



Visus sind eine tolle Spielerei, aber meist völlig unpraktisch u. überbewertet!
Ein Smarthome (Buzzword für Gebäudeautomatisierung) ist es nicht deshalb, weil man dafür ein Smartphone braucht - ganz im  Gegenteil.
Denk auch an Besucher u. deine Mitbewohner - diese sollen dann auch zurechtkommen
Denk daran, dass Dir was zustossen könnte u. die Anlage wartbar bleiben soll


----------



## egro (15 August 2016)

Wago bietet auch einen Kurs "Gebäudeautomation" an. Der ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 August 2016)

Hallo GLT,

Das ist mir klar, ich weiß was ich jetzt will, also zu 90% zumindest.

Aber anstatt CoDeSys-Profitippsler werden zu wollen, solltest Du dich  bis zum Bau auseinandersetzen, was u. wie Du "Automatisieren" möchtest -  heisst




Lichtschalter ja/nein oder lieber alles per PM/BWM   *(Gira oder Jung SPS Taster auf DI in Kombi mit PR und BM)* 
Beschattung ja/nein, Rollo oder Jalousie    *(mit Rollo evtl. auch Jalousie)* 
Wetterstation (bei Jal. Pflicht!) *   (Wetterstation sowieso wsl die von Elsner per RS 485)* 
Sonnenstand messen, berechnen, Sektorenbeschattung * (Über Wetterstation oder?)* 
Heizung (welche, einbinden od. nicht)  *(Teilweise einbinden, hauptsächlich zum Energiemonitoring)* 
Lüftung ja/nein u. wer oder wie gesteuert/geregelt *(Eher nicht)* 
Licht geschalten/gedimmt, DALI oder DMX oder konventionell,.... *(mit Dali, Treiber von ELDOLED 24 V LED Spots und Stripes und auch konventionell)* 
Fensterkontakte ja/nein*  (JA WILL ICH)* 
Zugangskontrolle ja/nein u. welches System *(Nein, nur Türkontakt in Haustüre wenn verschlossen ist)* 
Störmeldungen ja/nein u. wann, wie, wohin u. weshalb * (Ja ein Übersichtsanzeige für die wichtigsten Meldungen)* 


Ich habe mir eine Anforderungsliste geschrieben und daraus ein Raumbuch gemacht um den Umfang mal grob abschätzen zu können.

Smarthome ist smart wenn der Mensch so wenig wie möglich eingreifen muss.

Ich möchte denoch eine Visu wsl IP Symcon, die soll aber später in der Küche oder an einem andern belebten Ort sein. Diese soll als zentrale dienen um Komfortfunktionen zu bedienen z.B. für die Soundanlage oder weitere informationen.

Was ich halt nicht weiß ist, ob mir eine Wago 750-881 in Ethernet als Controller ausreicht, da ich ja im Garten auch noch was miteinbinden möchte, das aber in Zeiten des Hausbaus nur vorbereiten will, also Kabel und Leerrohre. 

Wie kann ich feststellen (berechen) wie viel Speicher ich benötige für meine Anwendungen? 
Kommt evtl. eine größere SPS in Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Ethernet Controller und der Wago PFC?

Hast du Erfahrungen mit Ip Symcon, ob ich da eine bestimmte Programmstruktur im Vorfeld einhalten muss um das visualisieren im NAchhinein einfacher zu machen, oder ist das egal?

Ich finde deinen POST sehr gut, Smart ist wenn du dir das Leben einfacher machst.

Falls ich irgendwann nicht mehr bin, habe ich die Zielsetzung, dass die Steuerung von nem normalen Elektriker (natürlich mit ordentlichen EPLAN) auf Klick Klack Technik umgebaut werden kann, bzw. statt der Wago eine LOGO eingebaut werden kann. Das geht bei KNX nicht so einfach.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Passion4Automation (15 August 2016)

Hallo egro,

evtl wäre der auch gut, Heizungsteuerung selbst will ich zwar nicht anfassen, aber wer weiß für was es gut ist, ist reine Budgetfrage, ob sich der rentiert.


----------



## KingHelmer (16 August 2016)

Also ich würde dir, wenn du jetzt sowieso erst einsteigst, direkt mit dem PFC anzufangen, das bedeutet Codesys 3.
Die PFCs sind die neue Controllergeneration von WAGO und einfach schneller, Linuxbasiert und teurer 

Ich schätze mal, dass WAGO auch ihren Kurs mit dem PFC veranstalten wird und nicht mehr mit dem 750-880 oder ähnlichem.
Ansonsten findet man eigentlich ganz schnell rein in die Software, es ist nicht wirklich kompliziert und, falls du dich für den PFC entscheidest, bietet die software e!cockpit auch viel Hilfe bei der Programmierung an.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 August 2016)

Hallo kinghelmer,

also ich denke das es codesys v2.3 ist. Steht zumindest in der Anmeldung drin.
Vom pfc habe ich kein starterkit gefunden d.h  ich muss mir die software e Cockpit dazu kaufen?

Was ich zurzeit überlege ist: das ich in der Garage  einen extra Ethernet Controller  setze und darüber die Garage und die ganze Automatisierung für  den Garten  mache.

Kann ich die zwei Controller über  Ethernet  koppel und dann alles über  ips Visualisieren?

Wo sehe ich wie viele di do ao ai dali klemmen  die 750 881 max verarbeiten kann, im Handbuch?

Dann könnte ich  keine Planung abgleichen  und sehen ob die beiden  Controller  reichen. 

Gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (16 August 2016)

Hi,

Anscheinend ist das PFC starterkit noch nicht ganz offiziell...

Aber was du vorhast geht natürlich auch mit codesys 2.3 und der älteren controllergenerarion!

In der controller doku steht ein summenstrom aller klemmen auf dem Kbus drin, den darf man nicht überschreiten

Sollte man ihn doch überschreiten kann man sich entweder eine modbus veebindung mit einem zweiten controller überlegwn oder eine Buserweiterung besorgen.

Beides funktioniert gut. Bei deiner anwendung denke ich aber dass der 750-880 das alles locker stemmen sollte mit buserweiterungsmodul.

Du wirst in der garage ja keine hoch komplexen programme benötigen 

Gruß flo

Ps: würde ja links schicken bin aber gerade mobil unterwegs


----------



## Morymmus (16 August 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Falls ich irgendwann nicht mehr bin, habe ich die Zielsetzung, dass die Steuerung von nem normalen Elektriker (natürlich mit ordentlichen EPLAN) auf Klick Klack Technik umgebaut werden kann, bzw. statt der Wago eine LOGO eingebaut werden kann. Das geht bei KNX nicht so einfach.



Dafür findet sich im Handwerk eher jemand der KNX als ne Wago programmieren kann.

Davon ab finde ich Deinen Ansatz aber gar nicht schlecht - ich erlebe oft genug das Leute an sowas mit miserabler bis keiner Vorbereitung herangehen und dann im Rohbau mit großen Augen stehen...


----------



## KingHelmer (16 August 2016)

Hier noch ein paar Links,

Handbuch 750-880 Controller, ab Seite 25 durchlesen bezüglich Summenstrom:
http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/m07500880_00000000_0de.pdf

Hier ein Beipiel zum Buserweiterung:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d07500627_00000000_0de.pdf


Beim Starterkit für den PFC wäre auch eine Einzellizenz für das e!cockpit dabei.
Also für so eine Hausautomation optimal.
Leider finde ich das Starterkit momentan auch noch nicht, habe meinen Bestellbogen direkt von meinem Vertriebsmann bekommen.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 August 2016)

Hallo Morymmusm,

da ich ja SPS Taster verwende und daher eine Doku (Eplan) mit SPlan machen werde, könnte mann die Wago samt Dali Treiber raus schmeissen und eine Logo von Siemens einbauen.
Die SPS Taster dann auf die Logo und dann auf die Relais, somit ist ein simples auf und abfahren der Rolladen möglich und das Licht muss halt auf konventionell umverdrahtet werden.
Für die Einzelraumregelung kann man dann ein Wandthermostat einsetzen, statt PT 1000.

Die Komfortfunktionen sind halt futsch, scheiß drauf, Hauptsache Licht brennt.

Das ist halt der Vorteil einer SPS, man kann basteln wie man will und eine LOGO kann ein normaler ELi in der Regel auch progr.


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 August 2016)

Hi flo,

das mit der Garage war anders gemeint.

Ich wollte da eher den Vorteil kürzerer Kabelwege nutzen, weil im Garten werden im LAufe der Jahre bestimmt einige Sachen dazu kommen. Wenn dann in der Garage eine extra SPS ist ist das schon praktisch.
Sonst brächte ich viele KAbel und Leerrohre vom Keller in den Garten und eine Steuerleitung vom Keller in die Garage für die Automatisierung.


Die SPS in der Garage muss natürlich auch per IPS visualisiert werden, damit alles auch vom Haus aus bedienbar ist, ist daoch nicht so schlecht die Idee oder?
Weil 20m Rückwandbusverlängerung in die Garage sind ausser der Spezifikation, sonnst hätte ich nur I O,s ind die Garage gestezt.


Was würdest du für einen Schaltschrank nehmen? Lieber einen Hager für Installation, oder eine Rittal für Industrie?

Hast mit ELDOLED DALI Treibern schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Danke für die Links, die Unterstützung freut mich.


Gruß


----------



## Morymmus (16 August 2016)

Ich wollte nicht diesen Thread kidnappen 

Ich wollte lediglich einwenden, das Deine Aussage ein Rückbau von KNX sei nicht so einfach möglich dadurch abgefangen werden könnte, das Du leichter jemanden findest, der KNX kann.

Ich habe genau für diesen Not-Betrieb darauf geachtet, das meine KNX-Aktoren von aussen mechanisch bedienbar sind.


gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Morymmus (16 August 2016)

Für Dein Garagen-Vorhaben:
Du könntest entweder eine zweite SPS setzen oder einen Bus-Koppler, das sollte eig. beides funktionieren.

Da die WAGO-Komponenten nicht in einen Installationsverteiler für Automatengehäuse passen würde ich zum Industrieschaltschrank tendieren.

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (17 August 2016)

Also ich hätte  gedacht für  den Schaltschrank.
Einen Schrank  mit zählerfeld und felder für  ls Schalter. Von da aus dann unten auf Reihenklemmen in den rittal Schrank.
Die Stromversorgung  kommt dann vom Installationsverteiler und die Automatisierung  ist im großen  rittal Schrank.
Sehe nur den Kostenfaktor als Nachteil 
Was meint ihr dazu?

Am besten wäre wenns für  die rittal schränke schöne  Abdeckungen für  die Installations Geräte  gibt, aber hab da nix gefunden.


----------



## Morymmus (18 August 2016)

Also z.B. bei Hager gibt es sog. Medienfelder die weitestgehend leer sind - da läßt sich natürlich auch ne SPS ordentlich einbauen.

Evtl. könntest Du auch einen AP-Installationsverteiler IN einem Rittalschrank montieren und Dir somit die Abdeckung zusammenstricken.
Wenn Du einen Feuchtraumverteiler nimmst sehe ich da kein Problem, nur bei den IP20-Varianten müsste man nur vorher mal klären, ob die Montage eines solchen Verteilers in ein Metallgehäuse zulässig ist.


----------

